# Tooth & Co Keg



## shellnaf (23/2/09)

I dont want to open a can of worms here, but has anyone heard of Tooth & Co? I was house hunting today and across the road from where I was looking there was a 50l keg sitting in the front yard, I spoke with the little old lady and she said it's been sitting there for years and didn't want it. I said I would take it off her hands to unburden her of such an ugly looking garden ornament, however I thought I would check to see if it was legal or not. The only info I have found about Tooth & Co is that they haven't been going since 1985, also not sure if anyone bought them out or not. They brewed KB Lager, Kent Old Brown & Reschs Pilsner.

Thanks
Nat


----------



## tcraig20 (23/2/09)

Bought out (eventually) by CUB. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reschs#Takeover

Im not sure what that means for ownership of kegs.


----------



## Bribie G (23/2/09)

Tooth & Co were an old Sydney Brewery who brewed at Ultimo / Broadway and were the second biggest Brewers in NSW along with Tooheys. My Mrs was born and brought up in Ultimo and she and her sister walked to school at Chippendale past the brewery with the delicious smell of the boil wafting over the suburb. She can't bring herself to come into my brewhaus when I'm boiling because she is suddenly seven years old again  They were bought by Fosters and the brewery closed down. You can still see the old building which will no doubt be transformed into apartments etc. 

http://www.fosters.com.au/mediacentre/6E07...CA1929C43A7.htm

In the Seventies I used to love the old ales from there like Tooths Old and Tooths KB. Since the Brewery was closed they still do a few old brands like Reschs Dinner Ale, Reschs Draught, Kent old Black etc but these are produced in Melbourne or Yatala, QLD. and shipped to Sydney. I think Reschs is still a nice drop and always have a few when I'm in Sydney.

Perhaps the keg is still legally a Fosters keg, but IMHO it's probably more of a collector's item and thus fair game B)

edit: on my recent NSW trip I was very pleased to see that Reschs is still universally available all over NSW and drank it in Port Mac, Woolgoolga etc as well as served in nearly every Sydney pub. It's got a nice dry finish and some real hops, the sort of beer that Tooheys New only _thinks_ it is. 

double edit: sheaf stout sheaf stout sheaf stout sheaf stout :icon_drool2:


----------



## Jase71 (23/2/09)

BribieG said:


> Tooth & Co were an old Sydney Brewery who brewed at Ultimo / Broadway and were the second biggest Brewers in NSW along with Tooheys.



Was there a commercial brewery in Homebush Bay years ago, either Tooths or Tooheys ?


----------



## winkle (23/2/09)

As explained to me by a LN bloke, it is now the property of Fosters brewing group after the buy out.


----------



## Bribie G (23/2/09)

Jase71 said:


> Was there a commercial brewery in Homebush Bay years ago, either Tooths or Tooheys ?



I don't know but on Googling I got this amazing page from the Homebush Brewery Bistro:

http://funk.randomecho.com/ark/homebush-ba...bistro-1430.php


Can you make any sense of this? It sounds like some poor person with bipolar disease having an episode


----------



## Weizguy (23/2/09)

Jase71 said:


> Was there a commercial brewery in Homebush Bay years ago, either Tooths or Tooheys ?


There is a pub at Homebush called the Homebush Bay Brewery, or at least there was.

A nice place to visit when you were going to a Kiss concert or AC/DC.

Not sure if they ever brewed their own, but I'm sure it's still there near Olympic Park (and not too far from Paddy's - plug, plug).

I liked their beer, which may have come from St Peter's brewery, or at least by taste comparison.

Sydneysiders, help us out here.


----------



## real_beer (23/2/09)

BribieG said:


> In the Seventies I used to love the old ales from there like Tooths Old



Amen to that, first trip to Sydney from Qld in 1977 it was love at first gulp! That was a beer worthy of contention for Australia's best beer title. Was really pissed off when it disappeared, I blame f**king Barry Mckenzie and Fosters. :lol:


----------



## HoppingMad (24/2/09)

winkle said:


> As explained to me by a LN bloke, it is now the property of Fosters brewing group after the buy out.



Maybe someone should ring Fosters and tell them someone's got one of their beer crates too!  
Tooth&Co Beer Crate!!!

Hopper


----------



## LethalCorpse (24/2/09)

BribieG said:


> Tooth & Co were an old Sydney Brewery who brewed at Ultimo / Broadway and were the second biggest Brewers in NSW along with Tooheys. My Mrs was born and brought up in Ultimo and she and her sister walked to school at Chippendale past the brewery with the delicious smell of the boil wafting over the suburb. She can't bring herself to come into my brewhaus when I'm boiling because she is suddenly seven years old again  They were bought by Fosters and the brewery closed down. You can still see the old building which will no doubt be transformed into apartments etc.
> 
> http://www.fosters.com.au/mediacentre/6E07...CA1929C43A7.htm
> 
> ...


It's now a ruddy great hole in the ground, except for one building, probably heritage. It is, of course, becoming a large residential/commercial complex. It's very strange to look at it and not see the brewery gates, and not smell that massive yeast smell when walking past.


----------



## shellnaf (24/2/09)

It's stamped with Tooth & Co, wouldn't whoever bought them out (Fosters) either try to restamp it or destroy it and use their own branded kegs? also if this is the case then I'm guessing it's fairly old and useless to them. Come on I'm trying to justify it, other than that I'll do the right thing and email them to ask if they want it back, as long as they buy me a 50L kettle for my troubles.

Nat


----------



## schooey (24/2/09)

BribieG said:


> she and her sister walked to school at Chippendale past the brewery with the delicious smell of the boil wafting over the suburb.



I studied my Engineering at UTS, I can fondly remember walking from central down to UTS smelling the hop additions wafting out, particularly on a cold morning.... :icon_drool2:


----------



## alowen474 (24/2/09)

schooey said:


> I studied my Engineering at UTS, I can fondly remember walking from central down to UTS smelling the hop additions wafting out, particularly on a cold morning.... :icon_drool2:


Which engineering did you do?


----------



## schooey (24/2/09)

Mechanical


----------



## staggalee (24/2/09)

shellnaf said:


> It's stamped with Tooth & Co, wouldn't whoever bought them out (Fosters) either try to restamp it or destroy it and use their own branded kegs? also if this is the case then I'm guessing it's fairly old and useless to them. Come on I'm trying to justify it, other than that I'll do the right thing and email them to ask if they want it back, as long as they buy me a 50L kettle for my troubles.
> 
> Nat



You need to be careful here.
There was a bloke on here {might still be, I don`t know} whose self professed job was looking over backyard fences and peering thru keyholes in search of illegal kegs.  
A bounty hunter, sort of.

stagga.


----------



## HoppingMad (24/2/09)

Yeah legal vs illegal kegs is a real grey area here. There's a long list of posts on the subject if you search a little.

On AHB posts that encourage stealing of kegs get deleted by the mods as its in the terms of use when you sign up (not that what you're suggesting is theft - it's a pretty unclear situation). 

No one posting here is going to say 'go for it' either, as we wouldn't want to condone something illegal if it is, plus there's some dude from a brewery apparently who has checked on this site from time to time according to some historical posts, and also commented on some posts regarding kegs and legality. (if you're out there buddy, let us know on this one!!!  ) The guy that works for the brewery pursues people mostly via ebay who are stupid and are selling kegs marked clearly with Tooheys and CUB markings. If you check the EbayV5 thread you will note a lot of illegal kegs have been removed from that site after someone has contacted the Ebay mods prior to sale.

You may not get many serious replies on this - simply because most of us average brewers wouldn't know or won't want to stick our necks out. The only way to know for sure would be to check with the brewery - call them up anonymously if you like. Or take your chances, it's up to you. Sounds like you've made up your mind.

Even old/faulty CUB kegs are recycled for scrap metal, (I even found the scrapyard they go to searching online and tried contacting them without success) to the frustration of Homebrewers they don't sell them used. The brewery won't, and the scrapyard has a contract to say they won't (OH&S reasons apparently, in case someone tries to re-pressure a dud one or opens a pressurised keg and gets hit by the keg spear), so yep, if the brewery is the owner they will have some monetary value in it and will take it, but only if its close by so one of their contracted trucks could pick it up. Have heard of people posting here and contacting breweries about picking up their kegs and the brewery hasn't bothered (the kegs were from a place like a closed pub in a remote location), and the brewery has said 'do what you like'.

Hopper.


----------



## shellnaf (1/3/09)

HoppingMad said:


> Sounds like you've made up your mind.



Thanks for the info, I haven't made my mind up yet, hence the question. It looks like it's been beaten around a bit and wasn't sure if they would even want it back, pretty sure it's unusable to them, but like you said, OH&S could be an issue and they just want to cover their butt. Another AHB member has offered to find out about the legality of the keg, if it comes back as being illegal or unknown then I wont take the keg, I will find another way to progress to AG.

Also I'm glad I could bring back a few good memories for some of you.  

Nathan


----------



## shellnaf (8/3/09)

Well after all this it looks like the keg is going back, another ahb member checked it out for me and CUB would like it back, they replied with the following:



> CUB actually owns the keg even though it is marked Tooth and Co. We took
> over Tooth and Co in 1983 and that inc all their property.
> We are and have had lots of problems with missing kegs.





Nathan


----------



## Pollux (8/3/09)

schooey said:


> I studied my Engineering at UTS, I can fondly remember walking from central down to UTS smelling the hop additions wafting out, particularly on a cold morning.... :icon_drool2:




My daily walk to work sees me pass the James Squires brewery in Camperdown.....

Have to love that smell.....


As for the old Ultimo brewery, dog collar wearing hippy Clover Moore got a hold on it and decided it could become a "green space" hence the fact that most of it is gone....


----------



## Barramundi (8/3/09)

Jase71 said:


> Was there a commercial brewery in Homebush Bay years ago, either Tooths or Tooheys ?


 

the tooheys brewery in lidcombe/auburn aint that far from homebush ??


----------



## redbeard (8/3/09)

Pollux said:


> As for the old Ultimo brewery, dog collar wearing hippy Clover Moore got a hold on it and decided it could become a "green space" hence the fact that most of it is gone....



I doubt there will be much green space. With Frank Sartor & Kristina Keneally ignoring voters and residents and approving what the palm greasing builders want, Im expecting several towers that rival the current uts. Frasers the Singapore owned builder / owner keep showing concept plans with 10 & 30 storey buildings. The original design was just residential, now commercial and shopping areas seem to be part of it. Clover Moore was against it but now seems happy to go along for the ride. One of the positives is that the 3 pubs will remain, thou will look strange with a 10 storey residential apartments surrounding them. I can imagine there licensing hours will be restricted after a year or so and numerous complaints from new tenants.


----------



## PostModern (9/3/09)

shellnaf said:


> Well after all this it looks like the keg is going back, another ahb member checked it out for me and CUB would like it back, they replied with the following:
> 
> 
> > CUB actually owns the keg even though it is marked Tooth and Co. We took
> ...



If the keg is in the condition you say it is, it'll probably end up being scrapped. A shame really.


----------



## sumo (9/3/09)

PostModern said:


> Nathan
> 
> 
> If the keg is in the condition you say it is, it'll probably end up being scrapped. A shame really.




If AU is anything like NZ, even if you get the keg from the scrappy, the brewers still get all high and mighty about it as they are supposed to be crushed....


----------



## fcmcg (11/4/09)

the 50L keg "grey area"..

I got my free keg 2nd hand ( from a guy who was gonna throw it along with 7 post mix kegs !??! ) with the ball valve already fitted and the hole in the top cut out...i did not do this but does this mean CUB would want it back ?
This raises the question...where are they coming from then ? Are most of them "acquired" illegally? The thread says earlier on it that someone even found the place where CUB recycle them and they wouldn't onsell them....
So...how do you get one , if you want/need another keg ??
or
Do hot water heaters have a SS water tank inside them ?? I read that some do...and that some also have a glass/plastic inner liner...which i'm guessing would be no good for homebrew purposes.....
Guess i better get rid of my old 50l keg lol....lest the fun police pay me a visit...




shellnaf said:


> Well after all this it looks like the keg is going back, another ahb member checked it out for me and CUB would like it back, they replied with the following:
> 
> 
> CUB actually owns the keg even though it is marked Tooth and Co. We took
> ...


----------

